
General Advice on Earth - guzey
http://jsomers.net/blog/william-james-advice
======
guzey
My favorite one:

>No matter how full a reservoir of maxims one may possess, and no matter how
good one’s sentiments may be, if one have not taken advantage of every
concrete opportunity to act, one’s character may remain entirely unaffected
for the better.

